# How to make a Shrimp rig



## Chase7 (Jul 13, 2012)

Can anyone help me rig a shrimp rig for steal head? Pictures or wording will help me out a lot. Thanks


Chase


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

DonP said:


> I have never had a shrimp thrown off the hook when casting. Of course I am really not casting that much when using shrimp for bait. I usually use them on a bobber sliding rig and slide them down the main line. I will do the casting using live or dead alewives though. I usually use a 1.5 oz. sinker when using a bottom rig for ale's. No need to use anything heavier.
> 
> Here is a crude illustration of the bobber sliding rig. It is used to keep your bobber from "wandering" when the piers are crowded. And as we all know... there are those that still let them "wander" regardless of how crowded it gets out there.
> 
> ...


 

dont forget to thank donp for the drawling that and a few other guys i will get al ink tothe post in one minute any ways i use the pink shrimp not prawans like i seen this other guy using to fish for turtles out of season :rant:
the wrong color prawans are they are like a gray / clear and not the right color to look like spawn i cut them the pink shrimp in to little pieces to mimmic spawn. any ways best of luck to you hope this helps.


from this link

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=423927


----------

